# Traktor DJ Studio 2.0 -> BEAT-RASTER anlegen



## themadman (3. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier im Forum hilfe!

Ich habe eine sehr wichtige Frage, und zwar möchte ich wissen:
*Wie erstellt man ein Beat-Raster in Traktor DJ Studio 2 *

Ich habe überalee gesucht aber nix gefunden  immer lese ich nur davon, wie toll diese Funktion doch ist Aber wie erstelle ich ein solches Beat-Raster

Bitte schriebt mir wenn ihr eine Antwort wisst!

Freue mich sehr über eine kurze Anleitung o.Ä.

MfG
Mike


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juli 2004)

*KLICK*


Lies dir das Durch, da geht es um die Beatsyncronisation.
Ich hoffe das Hilft dir Weiter.


MFG


----------



## themadman (24. Juli 2004)

Danke für den Beitrag...

Aber Sorry hilft mir nicht weit.... wenn du mal liest. da steht nur was für Vorteile mir das bringt. Das weiß ich ja schon aber eben NICHT WIE ICH DAS ERREICHEN KANN   Der Beitrag ist eigentlich nur komplett, von Native Instruments kopiert... aber der wichtigste Teil, nämlich - WIE GEHT DAS! fehlt!

MfG
Mike


----------



## themadman (24. Juli 2004)

ja leider kopiert!

Danke für die Unterstüzung!

MfG
Mike

wenn du Fragen hast kannst auch gern stellen


----------



## themadman (24. Juli 2004)

Ist doch keine Ursache mit dem Hinweis!

Hier mal die ORIGINAL VERSION von Natvie Instruments: (als Vergleich)

"TRAKTOR DJ Studio 2.0 Tutorial von Friedemann Becker 

Einleitung

Nach dem Laden eines Tracks in ein TRAKTOR-Deck analysiert die BPM-Detection den Teil des Tracks, der gerade in dem im Wellenformdisplay dargestellten 16-Beat-Buffer zu sehen ist: 

Verschiedene BPM-Werte werden kalkuliert, der beste wird im BPM-Display angezeigt. Unter der Anzeige findet sich eine Prozentangabe, die anzeigt, wie viel Prozent schneller oder langsamer der Track gerade gespielt wird. Die grüne Linie darunter zeigt die Qualität des ermittelten BPM-Wertes. Je länger die Linie, desto präziser wurde der BPM-Wert ermittelt. 

Die Präzision dieses Wertes kann allerdings nicht höher als +/- 0.2 BPM sein, da der Buffer zur Tempo-Kalkulation nur relativ kurz ist. Da sich die Fehlerquote beider Tracks addiert, kann die automatische Synchronisation zweier Tracks demnach nicht präziser sein als +/- 0.4 BPM. Das bedeutet, dass zwei Tracks ab etwa 15 Sekunden Spieldauer auseinanderlaufen können, falls man den Sync-Button nicht wiederholt drückt oder einrastet. 

Die präzise Tempoerkennung kann durch ein so genanntes Beat-Raster extrem verbessert werden. Ein Beat-Raster hat folgende Vorteile: 

- Nach dem Einrichten eines Beat-Rasters wird das Tempo so präzise sein, dass zwei Tracks nach nur einem Klick auf den Sync-Button über die komplette Spieldauer parallel laufen können.  
- Ein Beat-Raster wird über das gesamte Track gezogen, was auch die Synchronisation in Teilen erlaubt, die an einer Stelle keinen Beat haben. Durch ein Beat-Raster kann man auch in einem Beat-freien Intro perfekt in das Track cuen.  
- Nach der Aktivierung von Snap to Beat und Syncro Start erlaubt das Beat-Raster die Nutzung perfekt getimter Cue-Punkte."

MfG
Mike


----------



## themadman (24. Juli 2004)

Ja mach ich... *warte URL such...*

http://www.nativeinstruments.de/page.php?l_src=traktor2_de&tsr_id=13668&id=traktortut1_de

Ja finde ich eben auch und deshlab unterstütz ich das auch voll mit!

Danke das du dir mal die zEit nimmstu nd es versuchst!
 Ich hab leider keine TT's und hab nicht das Geld auch für Vinyls und so... leider! stell ich mir echt geil vor!

Aber hab mit Traktor auch schon paar geile Mixe gemacht (Ohne diese hässliche Sync-Funktion) nur mit Pitch-Bend... ist ja eigentlich auch so normal.

Naja, genau meld dich einfach hier wenn du was hast!

PS: Der Typ mit dem kopierten Beitrag war ein Moderator() ist das nicht krank!

MfG
Mike


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Juli 2004)

Ist Geändert worden.
Für weitere Informationen einfach immerwieder mal ein Auge Drauf werfen.
Wird noch weiter Bearbeitet und Intensiver drauf eingegangen.


----------

